# US - tax report to fill after leaving?



## XavierFr86 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello,

I'm a French citizen and previously lived in the US.
I have left in 2020 to come back to France.

In April 2021, I have filled my 2020 taxes as usual. Because I was still a US person in 2020.

For the 2021 taxes , I'm not a US person anymore and don't have tights with the US anymore.


Is there a specific reporting to do the IRS, or I just stop doing the tax report this year and that's it?
Same question, but for my 3yo daughter. She was born in the US. So I understand she (I) will have to fill US taxes at point. For now, I haven't opened any account in her name. Does that mean I don't have to fill any report for her? But I will have eventually to fill a tax report when I open a bank account in her name, even if she is a minor?


Thanks!


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

For you...

No FBAR Filing if you are no longer a US person; no income tax filing requirement unless you have US sourced income.

For your Daughter.

FBAR - No reporting for her until either she has financial accounts with at least 10k USD aggregate value. 

Generally, a child is responsible for filing his or her own FBAR report. If a child cannot file his or her own FBAR for any reason, such as age, the child's parent, guardian, or other legally responsible person must file it for the child.

Taxes - a minor may have income tax filing requirements, and taxation of dependent children is slightly different to adults as investment income and earned income are treated slightly different. But unless you are putting assets into her name then its not likely to be an issue for quite a number of years...
But if you are then this pub will help Publication 929 (2021), Tax Rules for Children and Dependents | Internal Revenue Service


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

Your daughter shouldn't face any problems for quite a long time. If you open a bank account for her and the bank asks about her place of birth or otherwise learns of her US citizenship, it might require that you provide her Social Security Number as well. The account may then be subject to FATCA reporting. Your daughter herself would have no reporting requirements unless the account balance exceeded $10,000 (in which case she'd file an FBAR) or she earned income in excess of the minimum threshold (currently $12,000 for a single person, though possibly lower for self-employed). 

That of course is what the US thinks she should do. However, she is an "Accidental American" with no real tie to the country other than citizenship by birth. Under current conditions she can happily live her life without ever filing a US tax return, and no harm will come to her. Unfortunately her US birthplace may present problems with banking and investing (some institutions do not want the reporting burden of US-person customers). Sometimes the only way to solve those FATCA problems is to renounce US citizenship. If she think she will want to study or work in the US, she can keep the citizenship and catch up on US tax filings when this decision is made. Until then she should stay out of the US tax system.


----------



## XavierFr86 (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks a lot both for your replies.
I'm glad I don't have to fill anything this year, and US taxes preparation is behind me. What a burden every time...

Also relieved that my daughter won't be impacted until she is older. Hopefully they will simplify it by this time.

You are also correct that some banks will refuse to let her open an account. Here in France, it's very common and happened to me again last year when I was still considered a US person.


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

Until she begins earning money, the biggest challenge for your daughter will be opening an account with a US birthplace. It's possible that there could eventually be some relief from FATCA rules for dual citizens, but she will always be able to ignore her US tax filing obligations.

PS Since you had French citizenship and were not born in the US, the only reason you had problems opening a bank account is because you were honest and disclosed your US person status. If you had kept that quiet you would have been fine. In this way, dual citizens born outside the US are easily able to avoid FATCA.


----------

